# Going to NYC in August



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi guys,

Going to NYC in August - Should I meet Janine or run? She wants to meet me but I'm all weird about it. This would be the first person I met over the Internet. She even gave me her phone number! (that in itself is just weird for me)

Sarah is all for this but I dunno, its weird. What if she is a 60 year old man with harry palms? 

I am also *VERY* freaked out about going on a plane. The last time I was on a plane was in 1981 in my mothers belly. We went to British Columbia but I can't remember a thing 

So, meet Janine or not? Any recommendations on reducing stress of being on a plane? Help?!?


----------



## Shadow Cat (May 3, 2005)

One thing that makes me feel better on planes is by reminding myself that plane crashes are very rare and that planes are the safest form of transportation. Sometimes I like to keep my eyes closed on planes as well.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Keeping my eyes closed would be funny. I can just see Sarah mocking me!

One of my good friends eased my stressed. He said "The pilot doesnt want to die neither"

I just hate thinking about not having control.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah - when we are flying our brains are screaming that there is something 'not quite right' about being thrown through the sky in a metal tube. But I love flying, it's so exciting..well, I think so anyway. I get pissed off when people are so blas? about it. Just the thought of being 30-odd thousand feet above the earth...mental. Talk about defying nature! And remember, according to relativity, you'll land 0.00000000000000000031 seconds younger !!

Don't worry about crashing. As I'm sure people tell you, you've got better odds of winning the lottery. Just enjoy it. If you're unable to rationalise it to yourself, just do what I do whenever I am in an unavoidably scarey situation; get smashed out of my brains.

When you go, can you go to the sports bar on the corner of E17th and 5th Street and settle up my tab from 1991 ? Cheers.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Revelation said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Going to NYC in August - Should I meet Janine or run?


Run. Fast.



> Sarah is all for this but I dunno, its weird. What if she is a 60 year old man with harry palms?


Well, i don't know if her hands are hairy...she usually keeps all four of them in her pockets most of the time.



> I am also *VERY* freaked out about going on a plane.


Sissy. 



> So, meet Janine or not? Any recommendations on reducing stress of being on a plane? Help?!?


This is kind of like "To be or not to be". If you're looking to reduce stress on the plane, i'd say don't plan to meet Janine, and of course, as always, drink copious amounts of alcohol.

By the way, Rev...love what you've done with the site re. new icons and what not. Don't think no one noticed.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Run, definitely run. I escaped the very same situation myself not long ago. It was a close call, I went to NYC and Janine kept harassing me and trying to meet up with me but I got home safe and sound.

:twisted: love ya really J-9


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Just cannot tell everyone how truly special I feel, lol

Had to chime in, sitting here at work (2 of my 4 hands in my pockets) and laughing.

I have no need to push, R, if you're relunctant. Please don't feel pressured (that's what the serial killer always says to make the person feel safe enough to come into the basement)

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

No need to run, Janine will do it for ya.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

oh yeah, she also told me that all those people who used to come onto this site and don't any more are not 'recovered and moved on'. They are in aforementioned basement.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm good with the plane now. All fear gone.

As for the booze, NO WORRIES. I'm Irish/English! Navy in my blood.
No scurvy here!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Huh??

Ok everyone, let's not pick on Janine. 
I meant this to be a FUN thing.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I was only joking! She doesn't really have people in her basement! She knows I'm only kidding with her. Don't you Janine?!?!

Rev, meet her. Then tell us if she does have four hairy palms.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> I was only joking! She doesn't really have people in her basement! She knows I'm only kidding with her. Don't you Janine?!?!
> 
> Rev, meet her. Then tell us if she does have four hairy palms.


So was I!

Im IN her basement right now! It's dark in here and this thing is looking at me.










I should prob do some actual work. I've been on this site for 43minutes wasting company time.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

> Im IN her basement right now! It's dark in here and this thing is looking at me.


That's her!!!

Is that thing from Labyrinth?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Sebastian, that is rreally NOT acceptable. I gave you a photo of me a long time ago because you gave me one. I did NOT expect it to be plastered all over the internet.

:twisted: :evil:


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.astrolog.org/labyrnth/lobby/lobby6.gif

Has to be one of my favourite movies


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

mine too, as is Family Guy, and I'm from Wales!!

Too bad I'm getting married, we seem suited 

Just checking - you're not my brother are you?


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Actually, Fizgig is from The Dark Crystal.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083791/


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

labyrinth was a classic. I must've been about 4 when I first saw it and it freaked me out. I didn't know that Janine featured in it at the time lol.

I know someone who did ridiculous amounts of ketamine and said he literally was "in" the film labyrinth for what seemed like an eternity. Strange people.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Why does Janine get to see Sebastian and no one else does? Not fair.

On another note, I had a dream I met Janine. I was in New York for some reason and I went to her apartment. And she had a husband or some guy living there who was equally as cool as she is. And they were both really warm and caring and smart. And I had this book, kind of my diary. And Janine was reading it trying to figure out how to help me. Long story, but it was a cool dream. I meant to post it awhile back but I forgot.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Please can we see a photo of you Sebastian?


----------

